# Maussteuerung-gezeichnete Objekte



## Flo@Ratlos (14. Jan 2008)

Hi Zusammen, 
Hoffe ich bin hier richtig gelandet^^. Naja ich hab jetzt mal rumgeschaut ob irgendwo schonma meine Frage aufkam, aber ich habe sie entweder überlesen oder es gibt sie wirklich nicht, nunja soviel dazu jetzt zu meiner Frage:

Wie kann ich bei Java, nach dem zeichnen (bsp:Rechteck) eines Objektes abrufen welche Koordinaten er mit seiner Fläche beansprucht?


Der Hintergrund hierzu ist wie folgt.
Ich bin dabei für die Schule ein 2D-Möbeleinrichtungsprogramm zu schreiben (dies ist soweit fertig), nun möchte ich aber noch eine schicke Maussteuerung einbauen möchte. Diese soll dann die einzelnden Möbel auf der "Zeichnerfläche" auswählen und markieren können. Deshalb muss ich irgendwie die Fläche auswählen können. (Immer genau auf die Koordinate des Objektes klicken wäre einfach nur Doof, da man diesen Punkt dann immer irgendwo Rechts oben in der Ecke des Objektes suchen müsste)



Hoffe ihr könnt mir villeicht weiterhelfen freue mich über jede Hilfe.
ps: Wenn es nicht gleich verstehe ist es hoffentlich nicht so schlimm, hab erst seid 3 Monaten Java in der Schule


mfg Flo


----------



## Gast (15. Jan 2008)

Zeichnest du alle Gegenstände in ein gemeinsames Canvas?


----------



## Marco13 (15. Jan 2008)

Wenn du das Objekt zeichnest, kennst du auch die genauen Koordinaten. Wenn ein Gegenstand z.B. als Rectangle gespeichert ist (und gezeichnet wird) kannst du einfach rectangle.contains(mousePosition) verwenden...


----------



## Flo@Ratlos (15. Jan 2008)

@ Gast Ja
@ Marco, ja das ist mir schon klar, aber wie oben geschrieben ist es ja nicht so toll links oben in die Ecke des Objektes zu klicken um es auszuwählen... (oder behebt die "rectangle.contains" funktion dieses Problem?


Danke schonma, dass ihr euch mit meiner Frage beschäftigt


----------



## Illuvatar (18. Jan 2008)

Flo@Ratlos hat gesagt.:
			
		

> oder behebt die "rectangle.contains" funktion dieses Problem?



Ja


----------

